# Ground throw question



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of buying Micro Engineering track & #6 turnouts & would like to use Caboose Ind. manual ground throws for some of the turnouts. I see they have 2 versions of the ground throws-one being sprung & the other being rigid. For the M.E turnouts I'm thinking I would use the rigid because the turnout itself is spring loaded-correct?
As an update to my earlier threads I'm still designing, on paper, my layout & have installed florescent lighting, moved the washer/dryer out of the way & starting to build the grid style frame. I've purchased a NCE dcc starter kit, 2 loco's, track, turnouts & other stuff to get me started. 
Winter is a coming & looking forward to this new & exciting hobby.................Al.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro Engineering's turnouts*

Yes Micro Engineering turnouts have a built in spring, similar to Pecos. Either of the ground throws should work however. If both the ground throw and the turnout have springs, no harm will be done, unless the timing of the two springs is so far off that they fight each other. Non sprung ground throws would work well too. The size of those ground throws is huge in relation to N scale. They would be more in line with G scale as far as size. This is needed because humans do not come with N scale fingers. The size thing is purely ascetic. they will work just fine. If you don't care about the size, you will have a good, simple, reliable way of operating your turnouts.

Traction Fan


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I just busted open a packet of caboose industry ground throws today for my HO atlas turnouts. Was pretty impressed with them!

Just did a bit of testing with them, and will probably install some next weekend.

am I right in understanding that you can use some piano wire (or similar) between the turnout and the ground throw, instead of the supplied connectors, to have the ground throw further away from the turnout?


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Yes Micro Engineering turnouts have a built in spring, similar to Pecos. Either of the ground throws should work however. If both the ground throw and the turnout have springs, no harm will be done, unless the timing of the two springs is so far off that they fight each other. Non sprung ground throws would work well too. The size of those ground throws is huge in relation to N scale. They would be more in line with G scale as far as size. This is needed because humans do not come with N scale fingers. The size thing is purely ascetic. they will work just fine. If you don't care about the size, you will have a good, simple, reliable way of operating your turnouts.
> 
> Traction Fan


 Are you saying that the ground throws would look out of place because of there size? For instance, would it take an N scale giant to throw the switch?


----------



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

fulsom56 said:


> Are you saying that the ground throws would look out of place because of there size? For instance, would it take an N scale giant to throw the switch?


Yes, but I like them anyway. They are just the right size for my fingers.

-Florida RR-


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Size Question*



fulsom56 said:


> Are you saying that the ground throws would look out of place because of there size? For instance, would it take an N scale giant to throw the switch?


 Yes, If you held an N scale man next to one of the ground throws in its raised position it would be taller than the man. A real ground throw is made of metal, and if scaled up from the
"N scale(or HO) version, would likely be too heavy for most people to lift. As I mentioned in my first reply to your post, modelers use the ground throws for their low cost, reliability, and the feeling of operating their model turnouts like the real thing. Not for scale appearance.
The ground throws have to be oversize in order for our fingers to operate them. A ground throw made to accurate N scale size would be so tiny as to be impractical to operate by a human hand.

Hope that answers your question;

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Which ground throws are we talking about?*

Fulsom56:

Looking back at your original post, it suddenly dawned on my feeble brain that we may be 
talking about two different things. The key words that got me thinking this were, Micro Engineering turnouts. You indicated that you were buying that brand. From other postings, I've heard that current production Micro Engineering turnouts come with some sort of non-operating "switch stand."
I have never seen one of their switch stands, since the old, "Micro Engineering" turnouts that I have were actually from Rail Craft (a Co. later absorbed by Micro Engineering.) The Rail Craft turnouts did not include any type of switch stands. 
The ground throws I've been referring to in my posts, are the popular, working ground throws made by Caboose Industries. These are the ones that have to be oversize, as they are designed to be operated by human fingers. 
If you were asking about the switch stands included with Micro Eng's turnouts, I don't know what size they are since I have not seen any. Sorry If I created any confusion for you.


Traction Fan


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Fulsom56:
> 
> Looking back at your original post, it suddenly dawned on my feeble brain that we may be
> talking about two different things. The key words that got me thinking this were, Micro Engineering turnouts. You indicated that you were buying that brand. From other postings, I've heard that current production Micro Engineering turnouts come with some sort of non-operating "switch stand."
> ...


 Hi, I was referring to the Caboose Ind. ground throws so your not feeble. I do have 4 of the M.E. turnouts which have the switch stands (non-operating). I didn't know about the switch stands ether until you posted, then I opened one up & you need to install it on one side or the other if using it at all. Al.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I spent a whole bunch of money and a lot of wasted time on ME N scale turnouts. They were terrible. I had to trash all of them and rebuild with Peco code 55. Granted, the ME look better than Peco but I want performance too!


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

dd1228 said:


> I spent a whole bunch of money and a lot of wasted time on ME N scale turnouts. They were terrible. I had to trash all of them and rebuild with Peco code 55. Granted, the ME look better than Peco but I want performance too!


In what way were they terrible? Connecting them to ground throws? Switch machines?
Were they hard to connect electrically? I have 4 of them with ME flextrack but have not layed track or turnouts at this time.


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

The point rails were not properly filed to a point causing derails. It's very difficult trying to file them yourself when they are already part of the turnout. Maybe I just got a bad batch, but I'm sticking with Peco code 55 for now. I also like the Electro Frog, no dead spots , and they are easy to wire. Whatever way you go, GOOD LUCK!


----------

